# Άντε πάλι η λεξιπενία



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Τα μάθατε; Σήμερα οι διαγωνιζόμενοι στην Έκθεση ζήτησαν (και πήραν) εξηγήσεις για το τι σημαίνει "ψεγάδι".

Λογικό. Πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια, δεν ήξεραν τι θα πει "αρωγή". Σήμερα δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει "ψεγάδι". Σε άλλα είκοσι χρόνια;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Όχι, να ξέρετε, αν δεν υπάρχουν άλλα μεγάλα θέματα αυτές τις μέρες, σεισμοί και καταποντισμοί και ορυκτοπετρέλαια, θα ανοίξει πάλι συζήτηση για τη λεξιπενία. Με αφορμή το σημερινό κείμενο της Νεοελληνικής στις Πανελλήνιες. Όπου οι εξεταστές πρόσθεσαν κάτω από το κείμενο και πεντέξι ορισμούς λέξεων. Ιδού το κείμενο και οι ερμηνευμένες:

Βρισκόμαστε σ’ ένα σταυροδρόμι· δεν ήμασταν ποτέ απομονωμένοι· μείναμε πάντα ανοιχτοί σ’ όλα τα ρεύματα — Ανατολή και Δύση· και τ’ αφομοιώναμε θαυμάσια τις ώρες που λειτουργούσαμε σαν εύρωστος οργανισμός. […] Συνταραζόμαστε κι εμείς, δικαιολογημένα ή αδικαιολόγητα, από διαδοχικές κρίσεις, αποκαλυπτικές εφευρέσεις και φόβους, που δεν αφήνουν τον ανθρώπινο νου να ηρεμήσει — σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο. Μπροστά σ’ αυτά, τι μας μένει για να βαστάξουμε αν απαρνηθούμε τον εαυτό μας; Δε μένω τυφλός στα ψεγάδια μας, αλλά έχω την ιδιοτροπία να πιστεύω στον εαυτό μας. Σας παρακαλώ να με συγχωρήσετε που μνημονεύω εδώ προσωπικές εμπειρίες· δεν έχω άλλο πειραματόζωο από εμένα. Και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία μου δείχνει πως το πράγμα που με βοήθησε, περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο, δεν ήταν οι αφηρημένοι στοχασμοί ενός διανοουμένου, αλλά η πίστη και η προσήλωσή μου σ’ έναν κόσμο ζωντανών και περασμένων ανθρώπων· στα έργα τους, στις φωνές τους, στο ρυθμό τους, στη δροσιά τους. Αυτός ο κόσμος, όλος μαζί, μου έδωσε το συναίσθημα πως δεν είμαι μια αδέσποτη μονάδα, ένα άχερο στ’ αλώνι. Μου έδωσε τη δύναμη να κρατηθώ ανάμεσα στους χαλασμούς που ήταν της μοίρας μου να ιδώ. Κι ακόμη, μ’ έκανε να νιώσω, όταν ξαναείδα το χώμα που με γέννησε, πως ο άνθρωπος έχει ρίζες, κι όταν τις κόψουν πονεί, βιολογικά, όπως όταν τον ακρωτηριάσουν. […]

Κι όλα τούτα θα μπορούσα να τα ονομάσω με τη λέξη παράδοση, που την ακούμε κάποτε ψυχρά και μας φαίνεται υπόδικη. Αλήθεια, υπάρχουν ροπές που νομίζουν πως η παράδοση μας στρέφει σε έργα παρωχημένα και ανθρώπους παρωχημένους· πως είναι πράγμα τελειωμένο και άχρηστο για τις σημερινές μας ανάγκες· πως δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε τίποτε τον σημερινό τεχνοκρατικό άνθρωπο που γνώρισε φριχτούς πολέμους και φριχτότερα στρατόπεδα συγκεντρώσεως· αυτόν τον άνθρωπο που αμφιταλαντεύεται ανάμεσα στην κατάσταση του θηρίου και την κατάσταση του ανδροειδούς. Η παράδοση είναι λοιπόν ένα περιττό βάρος που πρέπει να εξοβελιστεί. Μου φαίνεται πως αυτές οι ροπές εκπορεύονται από τη σύγχρονη απελπισία για την αξία του ανθρώπου. Είναι τα συμπτώματα ενός πανικού που εν ονόματι του ανθρώπου τείνουν να κατακερματίσουν την ψυχή του ανθρώπου. Όμως τι απομένει αν βγάλουμε από τη μέση τον άνθρωπο;
— Γ. Σεφέρη, _Δοκιμές_, τ.2, εκδ. Ίκαρος. Αθήνα 1974, σσ. 175-177

ψεγάδια: ελαττώματα
περασμένων: ανθρώπων που έχουν φύγει από τη ζωή
υπόδικη: υπόλογη, ένοχη
ροπές: απόψεις
παρωχημένα: ξεπερασμένα
του ανδροειδούς: του ανθρωπόμορφου
εξοβελιστεί: διωχτεί​
(Θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ δυο-τρεις καλύτερους τρόπους να εξηγήσω το «υπόδικη». Οπωσδήποτε, ποτέ με το «ένοχη».)

Θυμήθηκαν στο Μέγκα την _αρωγή_ και την _ευδοκίμηση_. Μόνο που τη δεύτερη την έγραψαν *ευδοκίνηση*! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Μια και ως γνωστόν, το μάθημα της Έκθεσης δεν είναι πια η συγγραφή πραγματείας, αλλά κατανόηση και σχολιασμός ενός έτοιμου κειμένου, θα προτιμούσα αντί να δίνουν οι εξεταστές εξηγήσεις στους εξεταζόμενους, να ζητάνε ερμηνεία αυτών των λέξεων. Γιατί όταν το ίδιο παιδί δίνει εξετάσεις για Lower ή Proficiency δεν του εξηγούν καμιά λέξη, αλλά αντίθετα του ζητάνε να γράψει τι κατάλαβε; Γιατί δεν δικαιούται να πάρει μεγαλύτερο βαθμό αυτός που κατάλαβε χωρίς εξηγήσεις;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Έχει μερικά ψεγάδια το υπόδικο σύστημα, κατάλοιπα περασμένων εποχών, και μέχρι να εξοβελιστούν οι παρωχημένες ροπές, θα παράγει ανδροειδή.


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θυμήθηκαν στο Μέγκα την _αρωγή_ και την _ευδοκίμηση_. Μόνο που τη δεύτερη την έγραψαν *ευδοκίνηση*! :)


Υπάρχει και η ευδοκοίμηση (του πνεύματος φυσικά).

Να με συγχωρούν οι κύριοι ιεροεξεταστές, αλλά ανδροειδές δεν είναι το ανθρωπόμορφο. Καταρχήν, ουσιαστικό το ένα, επίθετο το άλλο.
Όσο για το "περασμένων", πιστεύετε ότι υπήρχε η παραμικρή ανάγκη επεξήγησης; Είπαμε, λεξιπενία, αλλά δεν έχουμε λοβοτομηθεί ακόμη.



Alexandra said:


> το μάθημα της Έκθεσης δεν είναι πια η συγγραφή πραγματείας, αλλά κατανόηση και σχολιασμός ενός έτοιμου κειμένου


Έχω χάσει επεισόδια. Στην πράξη, αυτό συνιστά βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση; Αν και δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ το μάθημα της Έκθεσης να γίνεται πιο μάταιο, πιο ηλίθιο και πιο αυνανιστικό απ' όσο ήταν στις μέρες μου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Δεν ονομάζεται καν Έκθεση, λέγεται Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα, και απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα εξετάζονται στην κατανόηση και σχολιασμό κειμένου και δίνεται ένα θέμα να το αναπτύξουν σε δυο παραγράφους.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Μα βεβαίως και υπάρχει και συγγραφή πραγματείας.
«Ο Δήμος σας διοργανώνει μια εκδήλωση με θέμα την παράδοση. Ως εκπρόσωπος της μαθητικής σας κοινότητας, αναλάβατε τη σύνταξη ενός κειμένου που θα εκφωνηθεί στην εκδήλωση. Σε αυτό να αναφέρετε τις αιτίες για τις οποίες πολλοί νέοι σήμερα έχουν απομακρυνθεί από την παράδοση και να προτείνετε τρόπους επανασύνδεσής τους με αυτήν». (500-600 λέξεις)

(Και πάω στο megatv να αντιγράψω το παραπάνω και πέφτω πάνω σε τούτο δω:
Ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση, όμως, και πολλά ερωτηματικά για την αποτελεσματικότητα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος, προκαλεί η ενέργεια της επιτροπής να προβεί σε επεξηγήσεις για κάποιες λέξεις, όπως "ψεγάδι" και "παρωχυμένος", που περιέχονταν στο κείμενο του Γιώργου Σεφέρη.)


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Τους έκανε ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση η παροχή εξηγήσεων, γιατί αυτοί τις ήξεραν όλες τις λέξεις πολύ καλά, και την "ευδοκίνηση" και τον "παρωχυμένο".


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2008)

Πολύ ωραία.
Από τη μία, θεωρείς (και με τη γλωσσική παιδεία που παρέχεις, καλά κάνεις και το θεωρείς) ότι το επίπεδο των παιδιών είναι τόσο χαμηλό, που χρειάζονται επεξήγηση στη λέξη «ψεγάδι». Από την άλλη, τους ζητάς περίληψη και απαντήσεις σχετικά με την κατανόηση των Δοκιμών. Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι είναι 17 χρονών. Ξέρω και πολλούς μεγάλους που θα αποτύγχαναν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Είναι σίγουρο ότι οι εξηγήσεις δόθηκαν από την αρχή; Εγώ άκουσα ότι δόθηκαν μετά από καταιγισμό αποριών από τα εξεταστικά κέντρα, όπως είχε γίνει παλιά με την "αρωγή".


----------



## kapa18 (May 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί όταν το ίδιο παιδί δίνει εξετάσεις για Lower ή Proficiency δεν του εξηγούν καμιά λέξη, αλλά αντίθετα του ζητάνε να γράψει τι κατάλαβε; Γιατί δεν δικαιούται να πάρει μεγαλύτερο βαθμό αυτός που κατάλαβε χωρίς εξηγήσεις;



Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου, Αλεξάνδρα, και ερωτώ: είναι υπερβολή να έχεις την απαίτηση από μαθητές του Λυκείου να γνωρίζουν τη σημασία όλων αυτών των λέξεων; Διότι υπερβολή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι να δίνεις ορισμούς λες και πρόκειται για ορολογία! Κανέναν ορισμό να μη δώσουνε κι όποιος κατάλαβε, γράφει. Αλλά και οι Δοκιμές, όπως λέει η crystal, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κείμενο κατάλληλο για θέμα εξετάσεων. Ας βάζανε τον Ευριπίδη να εξεταστεί σ' αυτό, να γουστάρουμε κιόλας! :-D


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Για τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους και τους περίεργους υπάρχουν τα θέματα και προτεινόμενες απαντήσεις σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, π.χ. εδώ.

Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν ήταν εύκολα ή δύσκολα τα θέματα, ούτε μ' ενδιαφέρει. Ωστόσο, από παιδαγωγική άποψη, δεν είναι λάθος, όταν άλλα πράγματα θέλεις να εξετάσεις, να φροντίζεις να μην υπάρχουν εμπόδια σ' αυτό. Σε κομμάτι που δεν εξετάζεται η σημασία λέξεων, δεν είναι κακό που δώσανε τις εξηγήσεις κάποιων λέξεων, έστω και ως εκ περισσού.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

> Σε κομμάτι που δεν εξετάζεται η σημασία λέξεων, δεν είναι κακό που δώσανε τις εξηγήσεις κάποιων λέξεων, έστω και ως εκ περισσού.


Επίτρεψέ μου, αγαπητέ μου Nickel, να διαφωνήσω. Τα θέματα γράφουν:

_1. Να γράψετε στο τετράδιό σας την περίληψη του κειμένου που σας δόθηκε.
2. Να αναπτύξετε το περιεχόμενο του παρακάτω αποσπάσματος: "Δε μένω τυφλός στα ψεγάδια μας, αλλά..."_

Αν αυτό δεν λέγεται reading and comprehension, τι λέγεται; Τη σημασία των λέξεων δεν εξετάζει κάποιος όταν σε ρωτάει τι κατάλαβες από ένα απόσπασμα; Νομίζω ότι πριν καταλάβεις το απόσπασμα, πρέπει να καταλάβεις τι λένε οι λέξεις. Δεν είναι δα και τίποτα τρομερά εξεζητημένες λέξεις. Μήπως και όταν εξετάζονται στη Χημεία, πρέπει να δίνουμε τους βασικούς ορισμούς στους υποψηφίους, μια και δεν εξετάζουμε τις βασικές έννοιες, εξετάζουμε την ικανότητα του υποψηφίου να τις συνδυάσει δημιουργικά και να λύσει μια άσκηση; Θέλω να πω, αν στα Ελληνικά πρέπει να δοθεί τέτοια βοήθεια στους υποψηφίους για να μπορέσουν να καταλάβουν ένα κείμενο στην κοινή Νεοελληνική, τι βοήθεια θα έπρεπε να τους δοθεί στα Λατινικά ή στα Αρχαία Ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2008)

Να σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ παρουσιάζοντας αυτό που θεωρώ αντίφαση στη σχετική ανακοίνωση της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Φιλολόγων. Λέει εκεί (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

1.Το κείμενο

Η επιλογή του κειμένου είναι εύστοχη. Πρόκειται για ένα δοκιμιακό κείμενο του Γ. Σεφέρη. *Η σύνταξη της περίληψης, όμως, έχει υψηλό βαθμό δυσκολίας* και προϋποθέτει ιδιαίτερη ικανότητα πύκνωσης του λόγου.
Αρκετές από τις λέξεις των οποίων δίνεται η ερμηνεία (π.χ. εξοβελιστεί, ψεγάδια, παρωχημένες, υπόδικη) *δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν άγνωστες* για μαθητές της Γ΄ Λυκείου. Η παράθεσή τους *δεν επιτρέπει τη διαβάθμιση στην αξιολόγηση των μαθητών*.
Λέει δηλαδή ότι είναι δύσκολη η περίληψη (αυτή είναι η μία άσκηση). Οι λέξεις είναι γνωστές (λένε), αλλά προφανώς όχι τόσο γνωστές αφού η γνώση τους προσφέρεται για διαβάθμιση στην αξιολόγηση (λένε). Η αξιολόγηση της περίληψης ωστόσο, που είναι ήδη αρκετά δύσκολη (λένε), _δεν αφορά τη γνώση του λεξιλογίου, αλλά τη σύμπτυξη νοημάτων και τη διατύπωση_ (λέω εγώ και θα έπρεπε να λένε κι αυτοί). Κατά κανόνα, στο τέλος του κειμένου δίνονται πεντέξι ερμηνεύματα. Το ότι _*κατά κανόνα*_ εξηγούνται οι δύσκολες λέξεις του κειμένου δείχνει ότι ο σκοπός των ασκήσεων δεν είναι να ελέγξουν το λεξιλόγιο. Φέτος δεν ήταν (λεξιλογικά) τόσο δύσκολο το κείμενο ώστε να βρουν τόσες «άγνωστες» λέξεις που να μην προκαλέσουν σχόλια. Αυτό είναι όλο.

Δυστυχώς, βρήκε την ευκαιρία και ο ΛΑΟΣ να σχολιάσει χρησιμοποιώντας ένα κόλπο παρόμοιο με το δικό μου παραπάνω. (Και, όπως επισήμανε αλλού ο sarant, ένα «συνιστουσών» που βγάζει μάτι.) Και ο μεν ΛΑΟΣ δίνει μετάφραση στα τουρκικά, ο δε Καργάκος (καμία μα καμία σχέση με τον Σαραντάκο) πρότεινε να δίνονται οδηγίες στα αγγλικά ή στα αλβανικά. Μήπως ΛΑΪκίζουν αισχρά;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Ενημέρωση:

Αρωγή στους «λεξιπένητες» του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή

Λαϊκισμός, ρατσισμός και... οι συνιστούσες του Νίκου Σαραντάκου

Ανωφελής εκπαίδευση του Νίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή

Στα όρια του μικρόκοσμου του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Νέα

Δυσοίωνες «ροπές» της Κατερίνας Σχινά στην Ελευθεροτυπία


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Από το σχετικό άρθρο της Ημερησίας:

...Την ώρα που τα επιχειρήματα κατά ή υπέρ της «γλώσσας των νέων» δίνουν και παίρνουν, ορισμένοι μόνο τολμούν να αμφισβητήσουν το ίδιο το αντικείμενο της έκθεσης. Ο πρόεδρος του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Παιδείας Θάνος Βερέμης είναι ένας από αυτούς.

«Ένα από τα μελανά σημεία των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων ήταν πάντα η έκθεση ιδεών. Ο παπαγαλισμός στην έκθεση, η οποία είναι ο πιο σημαντικός τρόπος για να καταλάβει κανείς εάν ένας μαθητής έχει άποψη, φαντασία και τρόπο να οργανώσει τη σκέψη του, είναι τραγωδία πραγματική. Όσοι έχουν πάει σε φροντιστήρια έχουν μάθει απέξω τι ζητάνε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στις εξετάσεις και τα επαναλαμβάνουν παπαγαλιστί...», τονίζει ο κ. Βερέμης.

Όπως εξηγεί, οι «προκάτ» εκθέσεις εξυπηρετούν και τους βαθμολογητές: «Σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιστάσεις κατά το παρελθόν, οι εκθέσεις αντιμετωπίζονται βαθμολογικά τουλάχιστον με τη μέθοδο του... τυφλοσούρτη. Αν το θέμα είναι, για παράδειγμα, τα αγαθά της αποταμιεύσεως θα πρέπει να βρούμε τον τυφλοσούρτη Νο 124 που έχει αυτό το θέμα για να δούμε αν ταιριάζουν οι απαντήσεις των μαθητών...»

Για κοινότοπα θέματα στο μάθημα της έκθεσης μιλούν και οι καθηγητές φροντιστηρίων: «Οι επιτροπές εξετάσεων επιλέγουν πάντοτε θέματα “ακίνδυνα”. Παρόμοια θέματα έχουν πέσει και έχουν... ξαναπέσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν στο μάθημα της έκθεσης...». Όσο για το θέμα της παράδοσης, το οποίο κλήθηκαν να αναπτύξουν οι μαθητές της Γ΄ Λυκείου στο πλαίσιο της εξέτασης του μαθήματος της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας την περασμένη Τρίτη; Μας λένε με νόημα ότι «δεν υπήρξε ούτε ένας καθηγητής φροντιστηρίου που να μην το είχε διδάξει...»...


----------



## kapa18 (May 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όσο για το θέμα της παράδοσης, το οποίο κλήθηκαν να αναπτύξουν οι μαθητές της Γ΄ Λυκείου στο πλαίσιο της εξέτασης του μαθήματος της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας την περασμένη Τρίτη; Μας λένε με νόημα ότι «δεν υπήρξε ούτε ένας καθηγητής φροντιστηρίου που να μην το είχε διδάξει...»...



Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά θα με κάνετε να σκεφτώ ότι οι εξετάσεις είναι διαβλητές!! Θα φταίνει το "στρεβλό" μυαλό μου, όπως λέει κι ένας φίλος μου μυστακοφόρος... :-D


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

Δύο ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα για τη λεξιπενία (με τη γνωστή αφορμή) στα Νέα του Σαββάτου, δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις (τη βλέπω τη σύγκρουση να 'ρχεται).

Ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης καταλήγει:

Συνοψίζω κλιμακωτά τα όσα είδαμε για τις τέσσερις από τις εφτά λέξεις με τις οποίες το υπουργείο προεξόφλησε την αδαημοσύνη των εξεταζομένων. Έχουμε λοιπόν
— την ίσως υπερβολική εκτίμηση ότι η λέξη ψεγάδι είναι προβληματική στην κατανόησή της· 
— την αμήχανη ή που σίγουρα γεννάει αμηχανία χρήση της λέξης περασμένοι [άνθρωποι], και πιο πολύ 
— την ελαφρώς αδόκιμη χρήση της λ. παρωχημένοι, μιλώντας πάλι για ανθρώπους· και το σοβαρότερο:
— την αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση τής λ. ροπή στο σεφερικό κείμενο.
Τυχαία ήρθαν στη ροή της επιφυλλίδας οι τέσσερις αυτές λέξεις. Τα ίδια, αναλογικά, ισχύουν και για τις άλλες τρεις: υπόδικη · του ανδροειδούς · να εξοβελιστεί. Αξίζει παραταύτα να σταθούμε και σ’ αυτές, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς έμειναν αρκετά να πούμε.
Ώς την επόμενη επιφυλλίδα, μας το χρωστούν όσοι ανασκουμπώθηκαν και πάλι στην απαξίωση των νέων, της γλώσσας, της γλωσσικής παιδείας κτλ., ο καθείς και ο στόχος του, αλλά ίσως ακόμα περισσότερο μας το χρωστούν όσοι απλώς πέταξαν την κουβέντα τους, δεν καταδέχτηκαν δηλαδή να ασχοληθούν περισσότερο με το τόσο «αυτονόητο», το τόσο «εξόφθαλμο» τη φορά αυτή, ακούς εκεί να μεταφράζεται η νεοελληνική στη νεοελληνική, να μεταφράζεται ο Σεφέρης, μας το χρωστούν λέω όλοι αυτοί να ερμηνεύσουν —άντε, ας κάνουμε σκόντο— μία μόνο λέξη, το ανδροειδές.
Χρησιμοποιώντας, αντίθετα με τους εξεταζομένους, όλα τα λεξικά τους.
Και τότε, αλίμονο, θα γελάσουμε. Αν τάχα είναι για γέλια τέτοιου είδους προχειρότητες και ανευθυνολογίες.

http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080531&nid=8699260&sn=&spid=1363
http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080531&nid=8699284&sn=&spid=1363
Εναλλακτικά:
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/06/blog-post.html

Ο Κώστας Γεωργουσόπουλος τα βλέπει διαφορετικά τα πράγματα (μεταφέρω ελάχιστα αποσπάσματα εδώ):

...Δεν έχουν ειδοποιηθεί εγκαίρως αρμόδιοι και κριτικοί της εκπαίδευσης την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στη γλωσσική δυνατότητα της σπουδάζουσας νεολαίας;...

...δεν ενθυμούνται οι εκπλησσόμενοι σήμερα πως ήδη πριν από είκοσι πέντε χρόνια εγκύκλιοι του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου σε μια έξαρση λαϊκισμού είχαν απαγορεύσει στους δασκάλους να διορθώνουν τα λάθη στα γραπτά των μαθητών για να μη, λέει, τους δημιουργούν ψυχικά τραύματα;...

...Όσον αφορά τους καθηγητές που ονομαστικά χαρακτηρίζονται φιλόλογοι, οι νεοελληνιστές είναι περίπου το 8% των διδασκόντων. Μικρό ποσοστό είναι κλασικοί φιλόλογοι και η πλειονότητα αποτελείται από ιστορικούς, αρχαιολόγους, ψυχολόγους, φιλοσόφους και παιδαγωγούς και είναι πρόβλημα αν διδάχτηκαν στο Πανεπιστήμιο Νέα Ελληνικά περισσότερο από δύο εξάμηνα, δηλαδή 9+9 τρίωρα μαθήματα, αν δεν έγιναν καταλήψεις ή απεργίες!!...

...Εγώ (παρένθεση) κάνω πάντα προφορικές εξετάσεις για να αποφύγω το έμφραγμα αλλά δεν γλιτώνω ακούγοντας πως ο Ξέρξης «είναι αλάζονας» και η Κλυταιμνήστρα (όχι βέβαια μητριαρχική) μητρομανής!!...

...Είναι λεξιπενία όλα αυτά; Καθόλου. Ξέρετε πόσες λέξεις γνωρίζει ένας μέσος έφηβος για τα εξαρτήματα της μοτοσυκλέτας, του τρανζίστορ, του Διαδικτύου, του ποδοσφαίρου, της ποπ μουσικής; Πλούσιο το λεξιλόγιο των νέων ανθρώπων αλλά πάμφτωχα τα ελληνικά...

...Μετά το τέλος της γιορτής συνάδελφος (;) που είχε τριάντα χρόνια υπηρεσία, υποδιευθυντής και διδάσκων ελληνικά Δέσμης της Γ΄ Λυκείου, με πλησίασε ενθουσιασμένος και μου είπε: «Μπράβο, είσαι ανεκδιήγητος»! Έκτοτε οι άνθρωποι του σπιτιού μου έτσι με συγχαίρουν σε κάθε δημόσια ομιλία μου!!

http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080531&nid=8699228&sn=&spid=1363
http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080531&nid=8699247&sn=&spid=1363


(Ελπίζω το «ex cathaedra» στην αρχή του κειμένου, που δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έπρεπε να μπει στα λατινικά, να είναι τυπογραφικό.)

Επίσης: Η _άπεφτη_ καθαρεύουσα είναι η ακραιφνής καθαρεύουσα, η πούρα, η ανόθευτη (από το _άπεφθος_).


----------



## sarant (Jun 1, 2008)

Πάντως άπεφτο στα σημερινά ελληνικά είναι το μηχανάκι που δεν έχει ακόμα πέσει. Και στο θηλυκό, η μηχανή (_Καλοτάξιδη φίλε, αγρατζούνιστη να' ναι και άπεφτη_ εύχεται στο γκουγκλ ένας σε άλλον μηχανόβιο). Το λέω αυτό επειδή ο ΚΧΜύρης αναφέρεται στα εξαρτήματα της μοτοσικλέτας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

Σημερινός Μπουκάλας:

Είναι νωρίς να κρίνουμε αν ο «παρωχημένος» και το «ανδροειδές» θα μακροημερεύσουν όσο η «αρωγή» και η «ευδοκίμηση» ή αν θα ανταγωνιστούν σε αριθμό εμφανίσεων το «συνωστίστηκαν» [«συνωστίζονταν», Παντελή] του βιβλίου της Ιστορίας, πρωταγωνιστώντας στο νέο γλωσσικό μας σίριαλ, οι κατασκευαστές του οποίου θα μπορούσαν να τιτλοφορήσουν «Ακούς εκεί, μετέφρασαν στα ελληνικά και τον Σεφέρη»...

...Μια επίσκεψη στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο του Σεφέρη, ώστε να δει κάθε κήνσορας σε ποιο σώμα ανήκουν οι εφτά λέξεις, ίσως οδηγούσε σε δεύτερη σκέψη τους ελεεινολογούντες· στη σκέψη ότι δεν είναι γλωσσικό έγκλημα και πολιτισμική αμαρτία να διευκολύνουμε τους εξεταζόμενους. Γιατί; Επειδή βρίσκονται σε ταραχή μεγάλη την ώρα των εξετάσεων, και, δεύτερον, έτσι όπως είναι βουτηγμένοι στην τηλεοπτική γλωσσική ιλύ και με τη σχέση τους με την προς απόλαυση ανάγνωση ισχνή και σχεδόν απαγορευμένη από την ανάγκη των βαθμών, είναι πιθανό να μην έχουν εξοικειωθεί ακόμα με τη μεταφορική λειτουργία της γλώσσας ή με τη σποραδική έστω χρήση ποιητικής γλώσσας σε δοκιμιακό λόγο...

...Πενήντα μονάδες θα δρέψουν οι μαθητές που θα αριστεύσουν στα ερωτήματα τα σχετικά με το σεφερικό κείμενο, πενήντα κι αν απαντήσουν «σωστά» στο εξής θέμα: «Ο Δήμος σας διοργανώνει μια εκδήλωση με θέμα την παράδοση. Ως εκπρόσωπος της μαθητικής σας κοινότητας αναλάβατε τη σύνταξη ενός κειμένου που θα εκφωνηθεί στην εκδήλωση. Σ’ αυτό να αναφέρετε τις αιτίες για τις οποίες πολλοί νέοι σήμερα έχουν απομακρυνθεί από την παράδοση και να προτείνετε τρόπους επανασύνδεσής τους με αυτήν». Μάλιστα. Τηρώντας πιστά το έθιμο, η εξεταστική επιτροπή υπαγορεύει στους μαθητές τι είναι το «σωστό» και πώς πρέπει να απαντήσουν, αν θέλουν να τα πάνε καλά. Η υπαγόρευση γίνεται με δύο τρόπους. Πρώτα πρώτα οι μαθητές αναγκάζονται να αυτοσκηνοθετηθούν, να φορέσουν γραβάτα, να κάψουν τα πολλά μαλλιά ή να τα σουλουπώσουν αν τα έχουν άτακτα, γιατί αλλιώς πώς θα μιλήσουν σε «εκδήλωση του Δήμου»; Μπροστά στους επίσημους πρέπει να ντυθούν επίσημα και να βάλουν γραβάτα και στη γλώσσα τους, για να φαίνεται κι αυτή επίσημη. Υστερα, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να δεχτούν σαν δεδομένο ότι, πρώτον, η παράδοση είναι μία και μόνη και μόνο καλή και, δεύτερον, ότι «πολλοί νέοι έχουν απομακρυνθεί», άρα χρειάζονται κάτι σαν σωφρονισμό και «επανασύνδεση».

Ας ζητούσαν από τα παιδιά να γράψουν απλώς τι νιώθουν και τι σκέφτονται, όχι τι ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΝ να νιώσουν και τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σκέφτονται για να είναι εθνικώς ορθά. Αλλά τότε είναι πιθανό ότι θα εισέπρατταν και απαντήσεις «αντικανονικές», «ανορθόδοξες», που κάποιοι εθνοφύλακες θα τις χαρακτήριζαν ανθελληνικές και αντιχριστιανικές. Εφόσον η παράδοση προτείνεται ευθύς εξαρχής ως αγαθή, τι βαθμό θα έβαζε άραγε ένας εξεταστής, ακολουθώντας τις υπουργικές οδηγίες και ερμηνεύοντας το πνεύμα του θέματος, σε έναν μαθητή που θα έγραφε ότι «παράδοση» είναι και η προίκα, και ο ποικιλότροπος αποκλεισμός των γυναικών, και η βέργα ή ο χάρακας, και η ομοιόμορφη ενδυμασία των μαθητών, α, και το ρουσφέτι, και το μέσον ή βύσμα, και η μαγκιά, και οι «μακριοί σταυροί» της υποκρισίας κ.ο.κ., άρα υπάρχει λόγος «απομάκρυνσης»; Ποιες πενήντα μονάδες θα διεκδικούσε με μια τέτοια απάντηση; Πέντε και πολλές είναι.

Αξίζει (κι αυτό) να διαβαστεί ολόκληρο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2008)

Αξίζει επίσης να διαβαστεί ένα κείμενο του φιλόλογου Γιάννη Μαργιούλα, 
http://alfavita.gr/anakoinoseis/ank8529e.php
το οποίο αποκαλύπτει πως το κείμενο που δόθηκε ήταν χειρουργημένο, διότι
ο Σεφέρης δεν έγραφε για την παράδοση γενικώς, αλλά για τη λογοτεχνική παράδοση ειδικά.

Ένα απόσπασμα, αλλά διαβάστε το όλο:
_ Από την ανάγνωση των παραγράφων που προηγούνται και από τη φράση που (εσκεμμένα) παραλείφθηκε, εύκολα γίνεται αντιληπτό πως ο Σεφέρης δεν μιλά για την παράδοση γενικά και αόριστα. Μιλά για τη λογοτεχνική παράδοση.
Η επιτροπή των εξετάσεων, από ένα ευρύτερο κείμενο, από μια συλλογιστική πορεία που έχει άλλο θέμα και άλλη στόχευση, αποσπά δύο (μη συνεχόμενες) παραγράφους, παραλείπει φράσεις από τη μια και τις παρουσιάζει ως συνεκτικό λόγο, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για σπαράγματα που διαστρέφουν μάλιστα το ακριβές περιεχόμενο της βασικής έννοιας που πραγματεύεται ο ομιλητής. Όλη η λαθροχειρία γίνεται για να διασταλεί το περιεχόμενο του όρου παράδοση. Απομόνωσαν μόνο δύο παραγράφους, γιατί τόσες μπόρεσαν να βρουν που να ανταποκρίνονται στο σκοπό τους.
Θα μου πείτε : αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο Σεφέρης για τη λογοτεχνία δεν εννοεί ότι ισχύουν και σε άλλους χώρους; Η απάντηση είναι κατηγορηματικά : όχι. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι πως, όταν γίνεται λόγος για λογοτεχνική παράδοση, το μυαλό του καθενός πάει σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα: κείμενα, λογοτέχνες, σχολές, ρεύματα κτλ. Οι έννοιες της συνέχειας και της ρήξης αποκτούν πιο απτό περιεχόμενο, έτσι που μπορεί (ο μυημένος τουλάχιστο) να τις σχολιάσει.
Όταν όμως αναφερόμαστε στην παράδοση γενικώς και αορίστως, πού πάει το μυαλό του καθενός; Παντού και πουθενά. Ένας τόσο ρευστός κι αμφιλεγόμενος όρος που μπορεί να συμπεριλάβει τα πιο αντιφατικά πράγματα (από το δημοτικό τραγούδι, το κοκορέτσι και το ψαλτήρι μέχρι την προίκα και την οπλοκατοχή), στη συνείδηση αυτού που καλείται να τον επεξεργαστεί, καταλήγει να μη σημαίνει τίποτα. Μη μπορώντας ο μαθητής (αλλά και ο καθένας) να στρέψει τη σκέψη του σε συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις από τη ζωή και την κοινωνία, μπλοκαρισμένος από το «χαώδες» του θέματος, αδυνατεί να προχωρήσει σε συλλογισμούς με ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο. Μόνη διέξοδος – για όσους έχουν γερό μνημονικό και είναι αρκούντως εξασκημένοι – η καταφυγή σε ετοιματζίδικα φληναφήματα. Η παραγωγή κειμένου γίνεται έτσι άσκηση να μιλάς χωρίς να λες τίποτε συγκεκριμένο, να αναφέρεσαι στην «παράδοση» ως έννοια όχι απλώς αφηρημένη, αλλά σχεδόν μεταφυσική. Καθώς μάλιστα επενδύεται με τις συναισθηματικές εκχυμώσεις των λόγων ενός μείζονος έλληνα ποιητή, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι και έννοια «ιερή».
Να λοιπόν το ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο στο οποίο όφειλαν να κινηθούν υποχρεωτικά οι υποψήφιοι στην παραγωγή κειμένου: αερολογίες, μεγαλοστομία και ακατάσχετη κινδυνολογία για τον αφελληνισμό των πάντων και τη νεολαία που ξεστράτισε (σίγουρα, στις εξετάσεις θα έπαιρνε άριστα οποιοδήποτε απομαγνητοφωνημένο παραληρηματικό κήρυγμα του Άνθιμου Θεσσαλονίκης)._


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δύο ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα για τη λεξιπενία (με τη γνωστή αφορμή) στα Νέα του Σαββάτου, δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις (τη βλέπω τη σύγκρουση να 'ρχεται).
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Απάντηση στην επιφυλλίδα του Κ. Γεωργουσόπουλου δημοσιεύεται σήμερα στις επιστολές των Νέων. Την υπογράφει ο επίτιμος σύμβουλος του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου Αριστείδης Βουγιούκας. Με ποικίλα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080531&nid=8699260&sn=&spid=1363
> http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080531&nid=8699284&sn=&spid=1363
> Εναλλακτικά:
> http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/06/blog-post.html


Τη συνέχεια στα παραπάνω άρθρα του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στα σημερινά Νέα:
http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080614&nid=8866203&sn=&spid=1363
http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080614&nid=8866225&sn=&spid=1363
ή, πληρέστερο, εδώ:
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/06/blog-post_15.html

Το κείμενο του φιλόλογου Γιάννη Μαργιούλα (βλ. παραπάνω) αναδεικνύει και η στήλη του καθηγητή Μαρωνίτη στο αυριανό Βήμα:
http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=15385&m=A64&aa=1


----------



## ClockworkPlum (Jun 22, 2008)

Παιδιά, εγώ ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος, γιατί δεν έχω πάει σχολείο στην Ελλάδα, και έτσι δεν ξέρω.

Αυτά τα κείμενα για τα οποία έπρεπε τα παιδιά που έδιναν Πανελλήνιες να γράψουν έκθεση, δεν έπρεπε να τα είχαν κάνει στο σχολείο; (αν και θεωρώ πως Σεφέρη πρέπει να διαβάσει κάποιος κι από μόνος του ασχέτως αν συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα ποιήματά του στο πρόγραμμα) 

Επομένως, δεν έπρεπε να τις ξέρουν αυτές τις λέξεις; Δηλαδή, λίγο ντροπή...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Το κείμενο δεν το έχουν διδαχτεί. Σε σχέση με αυτό το κείμενο ζητούν από τους υποψήφιους μια περίληψη (25 μονάδες), απαντήσεις σε 3 ερωτήσεις (15 μονάδες) που έχουν να κάνουν με κατανόηση του κειμένου και σε 2 ερωτήσεις για το λεξιλόγιο (όχι αυτό που έχει εξηγηθεί — 10 μονάδες) και την έκθεση (50 μονάδες), που παίρνει το κείμενο σαν αφορμή και μόνο. Ευτυχώς, γιατί άλλα έλεγε για την παράδοση ο Σεφέρης στο πλήρες κείμενο και άλλα ζητούσαν οι εξεταστές από τους υποψήφιους να παπαγαλίσουν.

Για τις συγκεκριμένες λέξεις δεν έγιναν ερωτήσεις για τη σημασία τους (έγιναν για τις λέξεις _εφευρέσεις, εμπειρία, αμφιταλαντεύεται, τεχνοκρατικό, πανικού_, με τις οποίες ζητήθηκε να σχηματίσουν προτάσεις). Ούτε ρώτησαν οι _εξεταζόμενοι_ τι σημαίνουν. Οι _εξεταστές_ έκριναν σκόπιμο να τις εξηγήσουν για να είναι βέβαιο ότι η μη κατανόησή τους δεν θα εμπόδιζε τους νέους να απαντήσουν στις πρώτες ερωτήσεις, τις άσχετες με σημασίες λέξεων. Δόθηκε και μια δικαιολογία ότι υπάρχουν στα λύκεια πολλά παιδιά μεταναστών, αλλά συνήθως αυτά πρωτεύουν.

Μπορούμε λοιπόν να μιλήσουμε για _εικαζόμενη_ λεξιπενία. Όχι διαπιστωμένη. Όπως δεν ήταν και τότε που ζήτησαν οι εξεταζόμενοι να εξηγηθούν οι λέξεις _αρωγή_ και _ευδοκίμηση_. Γιατί δεν σηκώθηκαν _όλοι_ οι εξεταζόμενοι να ζητήσουν να τους τις εξηγήσουν.

Εντέλει όμως τι είναι αυτή η λεξιπενία; Η κατηγορία που εκτοξεύουν όσοι ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα εναντίον των νέων κάθε γενιάς και εποχής επειδή δεν τυχαίνει όλοι οι νέοι να χειρίζονται τη γλώσσα με τον πλούτο και την ευαισθησία που θα ήθελαν αυτοί οι μεγαλύτεροι.

Αν η γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας γίνεται φτωχότερη, για να το μετρήσουμε θα πρέπει να προηγηθούν κάποιες σοβαρές διαδικασίες: τι είναι «καλή γνώση της γλώσσας», με ποιο μέτρο μετράμε την καλή γνώση της γλώσσας, να φτιάξουμε δοκιμασίες που θα μετράνε αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα, να τις επαναλαμβάνουμε κάθε τόσο, να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις και να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα. Οι φωνασκίες χωρίς τεκμηρίωση, αν δεν είναι εκ του πονηρού, είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχες.

Περισσότερα στα κείμενα για τα οποία δίνω συνδέσμους, αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι 9 στα 10 απηχούν εν πολλοίς και τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εντέλει όμως τι είναι αυτή η λεξιπενία; Η κατηγορία που εκτοξεύουν όσοι ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα εναντίον των νέων κάθε γενιάς και εποχής επειδή δεν τυχαίνει όλοι οι νέοι να χειρίζονται τη γλώσσα με τον πλούτο και την ευαισθησία που θα ήθελαν αυτοί οι μεγαλύτεροι.


Ή, πολύ απλά, δεν τη χειρίζονται _με τον ίδιο τρόπο_ που θα ήθελαν αυτοί οι μεγαλύτεροι. Αλλά το διαφορετικό δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως πως πρόκειται για κάτι χειρότερο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Για να συμπληρώνεται το νήμα:

Από το κυριακάτικο Βήμα, _Λαθροχειρία_ (του Δ. Μαρωνίτη).


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2008)

Εξαίσια φαρμακερό και το πρόσφατο κείμενο του Γ. Χάρη, πρόταση για θέμα στις εξετάσεις του 2009:
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/06/2009.html

Έγραψα κι εγώ κάτι -οπότε, κοντά στον βασιλικό, ας ποτιστεί κι η γλάστρα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/psegadi.html


----------

